# First



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Got my first on St Clair... fish was 48"..


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

First muskie too... ever


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Casting too..


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Trolling is lame in any sense friends


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

That may be true but some of the biggest fish come from trolling on that lake. It is boring as hell, though. Spencer Berman does well throwing Pounders but if you're not ready for them it will keep your butt in only a few casts.


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Casting is my game. No shame to those that troll.. but i earned that 48"


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Took 8 hours


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Figure 8's EVERY cast


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

CASTING


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

You gotta earn son!


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

No respect for trolled muskies#


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

*


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

* unless its winter


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Think I see you trolling right now....


----------



## steelshep (Feb 16, 2011)

Congrats brother. Hell of a nice fish for a first.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Not enough attention as a child?


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Look at the time, al k. hall may have been there with him!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Capt. Crude said:


> No respect for trolled muskies#


Says the guy that has only caught one muskie,from lsc at that‍♂


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Legend killer said:


> Not enough attention as a child?


Whoa! You got this response out of THIS member. 

Mad skills bro.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Capt. Crude said:


> Got my first on St Clair... fish was 48"..


According to your Avatar its a lie...Who do we believe?


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Just hate trolling.. especially walleye.. love musky, walleye.... everything casting..


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Understand elderly are unable to cast..


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

That fish made my year!! And i made her bite!


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Capt. Crude said:


> Figure 8's EVERY cast


Every cast? Seems excessive to me if it has not produced a fish for you ever. I try to do it every few casts but not every time in the clear waters of that lake

Sent from my LG-SP200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Congrats on a great fish though! Did you get him on the 8?

Sent from my LG-SP200 using Tapatalk


----------



## christopher sibert (May 12, 2018)

cincinnati said:


> Think I see you trolling right now....


That or hes just super pumped still.


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Did not get her on the 8.. she hit early...


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Missed many on the 8 those trips
.


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Feels good boys


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

We catch fish... and trolling is lame


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Everything caught casting...


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Trolling is for people who dont know how to fish... TRUTH


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I think you are still trolling yourself , actually your last statement is very far from the TRUTH. A good fisherman should be able to use to any method/technique and catch fish on any given day . There are days where trolling will out produce casting , but there are also days where casting will out produce trolling . It just depends on where the fish are staged on structure , I might add also that trolling is an art to say the least . Casting is much easier than trolling , learning and understanding depth/dive charts when trolling precise depths is a science . Being able to put a particular bait down to 12.5 feet deep takes a lot more than just chucking the bait behind the boat and driving around . Plain and simple being as diverse of a fisherman as you can will always put more fish in the boat no matter if its trolling or casting . Not to mention 2 guys trolling 4 lines will cover a ton more water than 2 guys casting , you will always increase your odds of putting a bait in a fishes face trolling if the bite is tough that day .


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

33 posts on this thread. 30 by the OP. Interesting

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------

